# Seasoning New Black Stove Pipe



## wkpoor (Oct 20, 2008)

Got my new to me stove installed Sunday and fired er up that night. I forgot about the new pipe fanamina. Burning off the residual oils and burning down the paint ended up filling most of the house with smoke and the smell of burning plastic. Burned the rest of the night and all day today with 3 doors open on the house trying to season the pipe. Sure wish I had installed that pipe on a stove outdoors and let er rip roar for a day before installing inside.
Anybody have a good idea for pipe seasoning other than what I should have done? Also my stove has what feels like clear plastic on the door but I'm sure its glass. When you tap it with your finger it sure feels like plastic. Any how it gets black pretty fast, burned off clean at one point in the night and is now black again. Don't know if I like that or not. Might consider replacing it with steel especially if its going to be black all the time. Can't see through it anyway.


----------



## wkpoor (Oct 20, 2008)

I did a Google search and found out what that material is. Its a ceramic glass and that explains why it doesn't feel like actual glass glass.


----------



## Richard_ (Oct 20, 2008)

learn to regulate your air intake , and your glass will stay cleaner , what brand of stove did you get ??


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Does your glass have airwash? My Moms Russo doesnt and glass gets sooty, My Sierra does and glass stays pretty clean.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what type of stove you bought but I have a Napoleon that takes cold air from the bottom and introduces form the top and blows it right in front of the glass, it actually stay pretty clear just darkens around the edges. The only time it soots up is when I'm choking th efire out or when the wood is to wet. Also I read in my manual where it took like 50 hrs @ 450* of cure time for the bricks inside, it said it would be difficult to start and maintain fires for them first hours of operation. Not sure about yours, but I do understand the damn nasty smell that about makes ya sick like header paint burning off a fresh set.

BTW, I talked to Bill today and he said it should be in, in a couple days!!
:yourock:


----------



## wkpoor (Oct 20, 2008)

> what brand of stove did you get ??


The stove was only new to me. It is a Nashua I bought off my neighbor after he got it and decided it was too big for his place. What a beast it is. Weighs 500lbs. I was very very impressed with the heat that stove can put out. Way surpassed my other one .Something else that I noticed was the flue pipe stayed relatively cool even though the stove was about 500 degrees on top. My other stove ran the pipe hot when the stove was hot. Hope that means this one is more efficient even though its old.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 20, 2008)

I fired up a new stove with new flue pipe last weekend. The smoke from the pipe and stove burned off pretty quickly once the stove got hot.

If your stove has glass doors, it should have air vents in the bottom at the front so as to feed fresh air over the glass and keep it clean. Wet wood, and lack of draft will contribute to a smoky, smoldering fire that will smoke the glass up.

Use some wood ash on a damp paper towel to clean the glass.


----------



## ericjeeper (Oct 20, 2008)

*fanamina*

is that anything like a phenomena ? LOL yeah they will stink til that Chinese oil burns off.


----------



## Crofter (Oct 20, 2008)

I am finding the same thing; my first experience with double wall pipe. I can hold my hand 1/4 inch from it comfortably. Single pipe runs much hotter and smells off in a few hours. A week now and these still smell. Have not made a really hot fire yet since it is barely getting down to freezing at night


----------



## wkpoor (Oct 20, 2008)

> If your stove has glass doors, it should have air vents in the bottom at the front so as to feed fresh air over the glass and keep it clean. Wet wood, and lack of draft will contribute to a smoky, smoldering fire that will smoke the glass up.
> Use some wood ash on a damp paper towel to clean the glass.



Yes it do but apparently it doesn't work all that well. As for the cleaning the glass once it gets cold enough my stove will be hot till march. So it will be what it will be unless I replace the glass with steel.I did notice one time last night the glass actually self cleaned and got clear again. But quickly sooted up later on after a few more loads in it. This is the stove I put in with the reduced flue pipe. Doesn't seem to hamper the heat output!



> s that anything like a phenomena ? LOL yeah they will stink til that Chinese oil burns off.



hehehehe I couldn't even get it close enough for the spell check to help me out so I said the heck with it. Didn't know this was a speillling bee!!!! Heheheheh
I cussed those pipes something fierce putting them together as they weren't crimped enough to fit. I had to snip a slit on each one to allow some relief. I didn't look but I'll bet they were China imports. I was mumbling to myself about how it seems everything you buy nowadays has to be some Chinese piece of Sh*****.


----------



## MATTYB11 (Oct 21, 2008)

I use a little windex about once a week to clean the glass on the Quadrafire insert. I have not had any problems with using the chemical on the glass and this is now my third year burning wood. Anyone else use Windex to clean stove glass?


----------



## Jredsjeep (Oct 21, 2008)

i have used soft scrub before and it does one heck of a job cleaning if i get some wet wood in there overnight. i never thought it was anything but glass though but never had a problem with the chemicals after 3+ years


----------

